# Bankruptcy Judge Approves A123 Interim Funding



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

A123 Got Taxpayer Funds Even AFTER It Filed For Bankruptcy

http://dailybail.com/home/how-taxpayers-lost-big-on-fisker-karma-and-a123.html


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I guess that is the trend now-a-days, To get rewarded for failing.... 

That is one reason I own Ford products.

Miz

P.S.: That is like doubling your bets at the casino when you have been losing all night......LOL


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

It is a huge waste of taxpayer money for anything like this including alternative energy. Government cannot pick winners or loosers. Any business has to be able to make it on its own. When you remove the risk, you invite fraud.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Invite it? Heck, that was the whole idea...


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

I have to agree. The most the gov't should be doing is investing in R&D as it benefits us all.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

mizlplix said:


> I guess that is the trend now-a-days, To get rewarded for failing....
> 
> That is one reason I own Ford products.
> 
> ...


Ford (and others) petitioned the Gov't to assist GM. They know a lot about how the auto industry works.

Because if the gov't hadn't assisted, you be a Toyota fan, and your cars would be much more expensive.

The automotive industry is an interlocking grid of suppliers. Ford buys parts from the same people GM and Toyota do. However, Toyota shares less of these connections than Ford.

If GM failed, Ford would have also, because their supplier grid would no longer support production. Toyota would get smacked hard too, but without American competition, they could boost the prices to build supplier factories with their huge cash reserves.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Keep in mind we have already lost many of our core industries. 

Our self-imposed restrictions on industry comes at a price.

It's not a free ride like some think. It's not the cost of materials or labor that makes Chinese goods cheap. Labor is a very small component of modern mass-production. And China does not have the raw materials that the US has.


----------

